# Porting application with extra modules of RUN_DEPENDS



## bofh@ (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to port one of our Home Brew application for FreeBSD as we are moving towards BSD from Linux. Now while creating the Makefile for creating a port I am in a trouble. I want to automate the full script. My application has RUN_DEPENDS for perl. And perl should be built with PERL_64BITINT, THREADS and USE_PERL knobs for my application wo work. Is there any way I can force from my Makefile to build and install perl with the above mentioned knobs.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Moin


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2011)

Likely to get better answers on porting from the freebsd-ports mailing list.


----------

